# Used boat show Saturday 4/14



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Late notice.
This coming Saturday at Seville Quarter you may bring your "experienced" boat to show and offer for sale. The street will be blocked off for traffic and folks wishing to part with their beloved boats may display them for FREE.








To reserve a space, call Matt Powell at 706-627-9433

I will be there, so stop by the West Marine display and say howdy.

Tom


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there any admission charge just to look at the boats?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*FREE come and see!*

The street in front of Seville Quarter will be blocked to vehicle traffic.The for sale boats will placed where you can look them over.

FREE!:thumbup:









Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*9 to 5 today*

There will be over 25 boats for sale by owner. They will be on each side of the street in front of the Seville Quarter. Reggae Fest inside the Quarter and Jazz Fest down the stret at the Square.

Party and buy a boat!:thumbup:


----------

